# Central caost Lake Mac Friday 31st Aug



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Anybody interested in a morning fish either central coast or Lake Macquarie. swan bay could be a go. You know somewhere you can actually EAT the fish. Or further exploration of Cockle creek from the new launch point. Either would be fine but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Steve i'm working tomorrow good luck.

Cheers Dave


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

no can do Steve I have had a stomach bug all week, not feeling too fit.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I back to doing the city commute during the week now Steve  Weekends are now my only time for a fish in between all my family commitments


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

jsut as well anyway, the weather is a "good day for drying clothes"as my mum says


----------



## dtfishing (Aug 17, 2007)

Missed your post last night Steve. Would have been keen to have a fish. 
I woke early this am and decided on a quick paddle up Cockle. One bream at 32cm before the wind near blew me back down into the lake. Very quiet. Wish I had seen your post, Swan Bay may have been a better option.

Anyone free for a fish on Tues or Wed next week??

Dean


----------

